# Parking at the tunnel



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have been told that you can park on the car park before you go on the tunnel and stay there a good few hours, can anyone confirm this.
Also I was told that there is a tesco car park you can use near to the tunnel, can anyone direct me to that, the reason being we travel at 4.30am and I think a little bit of shut eye will be the order of the day before we leave, the reason we are travelling in the middle of the night and on a sunday is, because my dog as never been on a lead in her life or seen other dogs, so I am hoping we can avoid them, I have been trying to train her, but having been a farm dog for the past 12 years, she tells me she to old in the tooth to change, so if I want to take her with me to Spain, its her way or no way, wish I had never learn to understand dog lingo Lol. :wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

hi julie

the last services before the tunnel on the M20 (Junction 8 I think) has dedicated caravan/motorhome parking - about £8 for the night

The parking area at the tunnel is large and we have had a few hours kip waiting for an early train

regards

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel parking*

Hi

I was under the impression that the tunnel people will not let you in to the terminal area until about 2 hours before your scheduled departure. If you arrive too early, you are offered an early crossing. I was told it is not possible to park there for more than a couple of hours.

There is however the service area as mentioned above, a nearby Tesco and also the Channel Tunnel Exibition Centre.

Russell


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russell

we checked in very early for a 5:30AM crossing. They offered us the 3:30AM, we said we would rather have a few hours sleep and take our booked departure and they allowed us in OK. Few years ago, though. May have changed since then

Geoff


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*tunnel parking*

The tunnel rules state that you cannot arrive more than two hours before your departure time!!However the last time we crossed in september we arrived several hours prior to our "booked" time.I thought we would plead ignorence of the rules!But booking in is all automatic now with noone in the kiosks.We booked in and where offered the next crossing at no extra charge.The computer screen comes up with crossings and if there is a supplement to pay for certain crossings.I suppose it's only fair,you can't expect to book a cheap crossing then go at a more popular time.However if the train is nearly empty as it was when we crossed I can't see it's a problem!!My wife is not a good sailor so we always go on the Tunnel and it's ageat way to cross.We arrived at the tunnel at 10.35pm,got the 11.05 crossing,made the beds up whilst crossing and were in bed on the air de camping on the sea front at Calais by midnight (BST)


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*aire calais beach*

Hi Robrace

Could you direct me to the aire you used
Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Hello Julie,

The aire rob refers to is in Calais town centre. From the tunnel just follow for Calais Centre Ville. The aire is very well signposted.

If you search the forum, someone did post a map.

Or try campingcar infos on the web for the GPS.

There is a lot written about it on here.

As I said, just follow for Calais Centre and there are signs for the Camping Car Stationment. There are also signs for the Camping Minicipal.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Calais sea front aire;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=42


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*aire*

Thanks a lot everyone, its feeling a lot simpler already


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Spain with a dog ?
*Please* read up about lieshmarnis (spelling) If coming during the hot months
Prossesionary caterpillars If coming Feb/March/April


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dog*

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

hogan said:


> Spain with a dog ?
> *Please* read up about lieshmarnis (spelling) If coming during the hot months
> Prossesionary caterpillars If coming Feb/March/April


Hi I found this
http://www.livespainforlife.co.uk/default.aspx?id=3 from reading it is the problem just in pine forests ? how much of a danger is it to dogs elsewhere ?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi I found this
http://www.livespainforlife.co.uk/default.aspx?id=3 from reading it is the problem just in pine forests ? how much of a danger is it to dogs elsewhere ?[/quote]

Only found in pine forests,you can easily see the nests in the trees.Much more of a problem is Lieshmarnis all areas affected and you cant see the mossie that carries the virus .


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi all. I haven't got access to my GPS at the moment but when returning from Germany around 21st December 2007 one of the POIs I had for an aire was currently being turned into some flats or similar! Not sure of the name but it's the one where if you loop round there is a pay-to-enter parking site (not if sure it's a campsite or an aire) with barriers and flower borders around the entrance which closes after a certain time in the evening. it's to the east end of the seafront I believe.

If anyone can clear up my somewhat sketchy information or needs correct me I'm thick-skinned but thought I'd share. 

I've never used this location and so I might just have an incorrect POI but at 1am with snow falling and icy roads I didn't hop out to check! We just rattled off to the lorry park, slid inbetween a few artics and got some kip before an early train.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

[The tunnel rules state that you cannot arrive more than two hours before your departure time!!]

Hi robrace

I don't doubt those are the rules but on this occasion they were definitely not enforced 

It was a Sunday night/Monday morning, and the trains were very infrequent, We arrived after midnight and there was a train at 03:30 and the one we had booked at 05:30. I turned the 03:30 down because I was tired and there was no problem, they let us stay. It was very quiet - only one other car and they were asleep.

But as I say it was a few years ago, before the automated kiosks. And maybe we were fortunate.

I would not turn an earlier train down now, but I was a France novice then.

regards

Geoff


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*parking near tunnell*

I'm also looking at overnight spot near tunnel UK side. M20 sevice looked good until I found link to following site:--- http://www.motorwayservices.info/area.php?area=44&show=comments

Brendan


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

There is always the CC club site at Densole - Blackhorse Farm - only 15 mins from the tunnel. Their Ferry/Tunnel pitches are outside the barrier and you can leave at anytime of the night.

Then there is Canterbury Park & Ride but that is a bit further away.

I was also told of a farm site just off the 1st? roundabout going into Dover,but don't have any details

Geoff


----------



## 103561 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes we have also arrived early and parked up for a bit of shut eye.. then went for another lie down whilst crossing( tunnel) 

We travel with very well behaved dog and elderly cat.

They both have their passport and Rabies clearance but must be vaccinated agaist the tick before entering the uk each time we return.


----------

